# Chain length size



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2012)

How do you determine the length of a bicycle chain (1/2 pitch). I have a '55 mens Schwinn Phantom, minus the chain.
There's no local bike shops that cater to old bikes & Walmart's are a bit short.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry I cant help you figure out the length, but...

One source for some decent chain... try the local scrapyard, or company that specializes in overhead door repair.

People throw away garage door openers, usually there's enough chain from one opener to do several bikes.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the idea, I have one question !
When you say that a garage door chain is enough to do several bikes, besides a chain tool to remove the pins,
do you need a master link when building several chains ?  




ratfink1962 said:


> Sorry I cant help you figure out the length, but...
> 
> One source for some decent chain... try the local scrapyard, or company that specializes in overhead door repair.
> 
> People throw away garage door openers, usually there's enough chain from one opener to do several bikes.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never had to use it but there are chain length calculators floating around, and, a-ha.. I found one http://www.epicidiot.com/sports/chain_length_calculator.htm

Takes into account number of teeth on chainring and sprocket, then the distance on center. Should work for single speed no problem. If in doubt, put one more full link on than the result you get and punch it out later if it's a bit long. Good luck!


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 17, 2012)

Using one master link makes it easier to remove and install the chain.

You dont have to have one, but it makes life easier.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2012)

Great ! By the way what would you all do if you had a" mostly original too good to restore bike" &
the only missing part was the front fender. Later you found one but the chrome was a little to shiny
to match the rest of the bike. Would you sand it gently hoping to not leave scratch marks or use
a softer steel wool, a chemical of some kind or leave it outside & let mother nature take it's course.
Sorry to the adm. if I'm supposed to post another thread for this.


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would search for a fender that already had the correct "patina"

Trying to artificially age rust on chrome is possible, maybe using a salt, vinegar, water mixture... but it wont be easy if your trying to match the patina thats already on the bike. 

Im fairly new to the vintage bicycle hobby, but it seems to me that unless the fender is super rare or something, there are plenty to choose from and for the most part they are very reasonable since everyone seems to have a pile of extra fenders.


----------

